# Non tortoise mural art



## hoodiemonk (Feb 9, 2012)

My son Kai. Painted this for his 7th birthday. After he turned 8 he said I could paint Kinako over his portrait. 

Harry Potter & Hedwig. I'm on the right to give you an idea of the size. Did this for a HP fan art book coming out soon. Don't know if it made it into the book yet...

Comedian Danny Lobell


----------



## ascott (Feb 9, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!! I loved each and every one of these. Where on earth did you paint these works of art?? Reminds me of when I use to live in Los Angeles and some of the local artists were allowed to use different public walls to perform their art....love this...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks great, very nice!


----------



## hoodiemonk (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Kai's portrait is at our house. The two huge ones are at an abandoned hotel near my house. People come from all over to paint there and the cops don't sweat it. I've painted there with Japanese as well as folks from Korea, LA, and Vancouver. I'll put some more up later.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 9, 2012)

How long did these take you to do?


----------



## hoodiemonk (Feb 9, 2012)

The one of my son was my first realistic portrait. Painted in bits and pieces over a month so not sure how many hours it took. HP took about 4 hours and Danny L took about 3. 

When you get your start on the street you learn to paint fast!

This stuff is more representative of my body of work. These are of Bodhidharma. The last one has the heart sutra written in Chinese characters.


----------



## ascott (Feb 9, 2012)

Truly beautiful


----------



## hoodiemonk (Feb 13, 2012)

The Zen monk and poet, Santoka
Fudo Myo O


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW! .... very nice.....


----------



## Honey (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool!!


----------



## hoodiemonk (Feb 22, 2012)

Some more paintings. 

The Heart Sutra with the Sanskrit for Maitri (metta in Pali) "loving kindness"
The Sanskrit seed syllables of the 13 Buddhas and Bodhisattvas
The poet monk Santoka


----------

